#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >    ,   ,     !

## Goblin_Gaga

<b><a href="http://hari-katha.org/f1/viewtopic.php?p=633#633"></a></b>  ,    .    ,   -.

<b> </b>:
<i>     (Dark Side of the Moon),  16   CBC Newsworld,      .   ,               .  ,    2001:   (1968),    . 
www.skeptik.net 
  ,       .   .        ,     .</i>

<b> ,  </b>:
<i>  , *** , ***   ?  ,    . ,   .: http://www.skeptik.net/conspir/moonhoax.htm</i>

<b>Gandharvika dd</b>
<i>      ,   ,    .   ,   .    , -    .       (   ),      - , ,     .</i>

<b>Kalki</b>
<i>      -,  ,      . -!!!%-) (-     ...)    ,     ?</i>

 ..  .. (       )

<b>   Goblin_Gaga:</b>
<i>      !      ?       !   !   ,   ,     !</i>

----------

